# 500 gallon propane tank



## bigredq (Aug 26, 2008)

2 questions......
would a 500 gallon propane tank make a good smoker?

and what would be a good offering price?

A friend of mine has one that has offered to me.


thanks,
Kevin


----------



## jminion (Aug 26, 2008)

First thing to consider is how are you going to cut on that tank. Unless you have someone in mind that can safely do that job I would not consider using a used propane tank.


----------



## big bob (Aug 26, 2008)

What you planning on smoking in that thing ELEPHANTS?  Seema a little big to me but I don't know alot! It'll be interesting to see the replies. Good Luck!!!!! Big Bob


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive heard of guys doing this.  they open the tank up, fill it with water and let it sit for a few months to let the gas out.


----------



## jminion (Aug 26, 2008)

I have also and I have heard about those folks that blow up, it is a dangerous task. Mistakes are permanent. 

I have read about the use of dry ice but no matter what method you chose I recommend you hire a professional to do the job. If you can't find one that is willing to do the job that should tell you something.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL...seriously, just go smaller. I have never seen anything that big unless it is a pit, or really a large grill...

Plus there's that x-factor in dealing with the propane...


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with JM on this. Free isn't even a good price its very dangerous. That tank could send you a mile away real quick. Make a drum smoker while you find a better tank.  Then the beauty of that is then you have two smokers.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with Jim that you need to get someone that does it for a living to cut the tank. As far as the size of it that depends on how big a smoker you want.


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 26, 2008)

I am gonna have to weigh in on this one.
Please read all jokin aside
http://www.westfalia.org/community/s...ead.php?p=9319
Capt.Mike post


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree, do it yourself on a propane tank, and you may have to decide what kind af sauce should be used on shrapnel. Be careful in these waters.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Aug 26, 2008)

When dealing with tanks that contain or used to contain explosive/flammable materials I'm never gonna tell someone to go ahead and do it because there's too much liability out there.  That being said if it were me ( and its not in this situation) I would use the tank.  After I took the fittings carefully out of it I would fill it with water and cut it.  I've done it many times on barrels that used to contain gas.  Use some common sense or get a professional to do it if you're not mechanically inclined.  I see no harm in using it as there are a lot of pits made out of old propane tanks.  Just be safe and remember propane is heavier than air so just because the tank is open doesn't mean its "empty".

On edit:  A lot of propane dealers will cut the tank open and make it safe before selling it as there is too much liability for them.  If you want a pit this big, you may want to contact your propane dealer and they can probably offer you a "safe" tank.


----------



## rwc565 (Aug 26, 2008)

It can be cut and welded safely by a PROFESSIONAL, and a 500 gal. is a nice size for a trailered smoker. If you want a large smoker on a trailer this would be worth the extra expense of having a professional at least do the initial cutting. The initial cut is the most dangerous.  What ever you decide do it safely!!!!


----------



## zapper (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes it could make a fine smoker!

Between friends the payment should be in the building and using the smoker. (Cash has a way of straining friendships)


Tell your friend that you are gonna make a smoker out of it at your expense


As far as the first cut goes? I would not let anyone but myself take that risk, even if I could find a so called professonial to do it at a fair price. 


I would opt for filled with water and a ziz wheel, inert gas if I had some handy 

I ain't telling you what to do, just what I would do


The absolute risk-free thing to do would be to just buy a premade unit. But then a gain you could slip and fall on a banana peel and die too!


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess it depends on your planned usage...

How much meat do you intend on having to provide? Is this for a business? 

Don't get me wrong, it would be cool as hell to have a BBQ trailer in my driveway, but it would look kind of funny doing only 3 racks of ribs on it. It's like having a beer truck at a cookout, instead of a keg IMO.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, to answer your other question on price, I saw this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=17756


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 27, 2008)

Have heard of professionals taking a hose and hooking it to the exhaust of their truck and pumping the exhaust into the tank after it has been soaked and emptied. This carbon monoxide won't ignite. Just an extra precaution.

Price wise, the propane dealer in the area sells any size used tank for $35. And they use a small crane to put it into your vehicle.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 27, 2008)

I believe smoke n steve might be the one to ask about that. I believe he makes his mini;s from propane tanks


----------



## bigredq (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies,  I hadn't really given it much of a thought for my personal use.  I'd like very much to some day build a bigger smoker, maybe portable. but today isn't that day for sure.  
Someone on craigslist was looking for a 250 gallon one, I was curious on how much something like that would be worth for this purpose.  Since I wasn't going to take my friend up on it, I figured I'd give him the idea of selling it to the other guy if he wanted it.
The BOOM factor was something I was thinking of also.  

alas I'm doing pretty well on my char griller with mods.  

thanks again,
kev


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 27, 2008)

I paid $75 for a 36"x9' tank once but everyone scared me out of trying to make a smoker.  I figureed I would rather be alive than cut that sucker open.  I later found a large air tank that went bad a large repair shop for free.  Always be on the look out for tanks.


----------

